# MAC - Cult of Cherry Swatches - Aug 08



## MAC_Whore (May 14, 2008)

Place all your *Cult of Cherry* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.






This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter and questions within the *Cult of Cherry discussion thread.* 
For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the *Cult of Cherry colour story thread.*


----------



## lilyeffigy (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Cult of Cherry Swatches - Sep 08*

shadowy lady and spiced chocolates quads:


----------



## neezer (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Cult of Cherry Swatches - Sep 08*






Left from Top to Botton( Shadowy Lady Quad): Shadowy Lady, Smudged Violet, Deep Truth, LightFall
Right from Top to Bottom (Spiced Chocolate Quad): Nanogold, Brash, Spiced Chocolate, Sweet Chestnut


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Cult of Cherry Swatches - Sep 08*

Here I am....again!


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Cult of Cherry Swatches - Sep 08*

Swatches of 3 mattenel lipsticks from the CoC collection!


----------



## lara (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Cult of Cherry Swatches - Sep 08*





Tilt, frost
Moonflower, frost (Strange Hybrid)
Freshwater, veluxe pearl
*Deep Truth*, frost (perm, Cult of Cherry)
Atlantic Blue, pro-matte (perm, Pro Extension 2007)
Bang On Blue, frost (C-Shock)


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Cult of Cherry Swatches - Sep 08*


----------



## jenntoz (Jul 9, 2008)

Click to Enlarge!!!
Left to Right
Chockful, Bing, Lightly Ripe, Cherry Blossom
inside



outside



chockful(left) & bing(right) matenes 
outside



inside



cherry blossom l/g
inside



outside



lightly ripe l/s
inside



outside



cherry blossom vs sugar trance
cherry blossom(left) vs sugar trance(right)
inside


 
outside


----------



## jenntoz (Jul 9, 2008)

On my lips...
sorry, my lips look kinda gross with the mattene swatches, time to exfoliate!
no bases, no liners, vs my natural lips
lightly ripe l/s






bing mattene



chockful mattene


----------



## hexie (Jul 15, 2008)

So Scarlet l/s (no liner or base on lighter than NC15 skin.)


----------



## wheresmytea (Jul 21, 2008)

I just got these today:
Outdoors afternoon sun
from top
So Scarlet
Chock-ful
Bing 
Li'Hot Pepper

Outdoors





Indoors with flash


----------



## Alliestella (Jul 23, 2008)

Cult of Cherry
Lipsticks :
middle : Lightly Ripe (a must have for me!) 
right : So Scarlet
matteene lipstick : Chock-ful






Lipglass :
bottom : Cherry Blossom (reminds me Pink Meringue)
middle : Rich and Ripe (beautiful!)


----------



## damsel (Aug 8, 2008)

blooming blush





tempting eye shadow quad




thanks to ebay member nilbymouth


cult of cherry lipglass





tempting + shadowy lady eye shadow quads







thanks to ebay member sellitsimple

creme cerise + so scarlet lipsticks








spiced chocolate eye shadow quad




thanks to ebay member sfausz27


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 12, 2008)

Same labels as above


----------



## StephsCl (Aug 12, 2008)

Here's some cult of cherry swatches - mattenes are gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Had to post Silverstruck nail swatch b/c it's so unique you guys!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 12, 2008)

Kirsch Mattene with jampacked LG






So Scarlet Lipstick with Cult of Cherry LG


----------



## greatscott2000 (Aug 13, 2008)

Blooming Blush on top
Creme Cerise l.s on Bottom
taken with flash


----------



## fash10nista (Aug 13, 2008)

I went to my MAC counter today with a girlfriend since she needed some goodies and what did I see? The collection display!!!! It was off to the side not on public display yet which the MA said is coming out next week.

Anyway, I didn't know what their policy was on taking photos so I was in a hurry...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry for the crappiness...





Collection display





CoC lipsticks 

On my NC42 skin:




In the store
From L-R, T-B: Rapturous mattene, Kirsch mattene, Creme Cerise, Lightly Ripe, Russian Red, O, So Scarlet, Chock-ful, Bing




Under the sun





Under the shade





Spiced Chocolate quad





Tempting quad





Shadowy Lady quad


----------



## Apricot (Aug 13, 2008)

Rich and Ripe Lipglass


----------



## CaliCosmetics (Aug 13, 2008)

Cherry Blossom Lipglass





Lightly Ripe Lipstick









So Scarlet Lipstick





Spiced Chocolate Quad Swatch









Lightly Ripe Lipstick w/ Cherry Blossom Lipgloss


----------



## jenntoz (Aug 14, 2008)

Cult of Cherry lipglass
Click on Pics to Enlarge!!!
vs Red Romp l/g
Cult of Cherry on top












vs nude lips, no liner, no base
inside...



outside...



with flash(very accurate color!)


----------



## Trista (Aug 15, 2008)

This is my first time doing this so i hope it works. I'm NC20 or NC25.
So Scarlet l/s on left and Kirsch mattene on the right.
Just double click on the thumbnails


----------



## Trista (Aug 15, 2008)

Lipsticks from left to right:
Russian Red, Port Red (for comparison), So Scarlet 
In the second picture I left Kirsch mattene at the far right of these three.


----------



## Trista (Aug 15, 2008)

First picture is Spiced Chocolate Quad eyeshadows.From left to right: Nanogold,Brash, Sweet Chestnut, Spiced Chocolate
Second pic compares Brash e/s (left) with Bold & Brazen e/s (right)
Third pic compares Sweet Chestnut e/s (left) with Cranberry e/s (right)

I did the comparisons cause I was curious. Sorry I'm no good photographer.


----------



## Ciara (Aug 16, 2008)

I love this collection!!!!!

Shadowy Lady Quad
Spiced Chocolate Quad
Tempting Quad

Plum Du Bois Blush

So Scarlet l/s
"O" l/s
Ceme Cerise l/s
Lightly Ripe l/s

Chockful (mattene)
Bing (mattene)
Kirsch (mattene)

Liqueur l/g
Rich & Ripe l/g
Jampacked l/g
Cult of Cherry l/g


----------



## lilMAClady (Aug 17, 2008)

Pictures of me wearing Kirsch Mattene! Inside and Outside. (NC45)
Any questions ask!

http://i526.photobucket.com/albums/c...B/GEDC1064.jpg
http://i526.photobucket.com/albums/c...B/GEDC1079.jpg


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Aug 18, 2008)

*Cult of Cherry Swatches on NC-44 skin*

_*clickable pics*_

*Tempting quad*





*Spiced Chocolate quad*





*So Scarlet lipstick *





*Rich and Ripe lipglass*





*Liqueur lipglass*





*Cherry Blossom lipglass*




*Cult of Cherry lipglass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





*Jampacked lipglass*


----------



## KarlaSugar (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## hexie (Aug 20, 2008)




----------



## lara (Aug 20, 2008)

*Russian Red.*


----------



## StephsCl (Aug 20, 2008)

Here's a couple lip looks.


----------



## concertina (Aug 20, 2008)

Cult of Cherry lip products...
From L-R, T-B
So Scarlett l/s, Rich and Ripe l/g, Cherry Blossom l/g, Jampacked l/g, Cult of Cherry l/g 
NW20ish skin, flash





From L-R, T-B
 So Scarlett l/s, Rich and Ripe l/g, Cherry Blossom l/g, Jampacked l/g, Cult of Cherry l/g 
NW20ish skin, NO flash





Spiced Chocolate Quad 0- NW20ish skin, no flash
From L-R
Nanogold (barely visable), Brash, Sweet Chestnut, Spiced Chocolate






Finally, a comparison between Sweet Chestnut and Cranberry!





And swatches, From L-R - no flash
Cranberry
Sweet Chestnut


----------



## mizzbeba (Aug 20, 2008)

On NC40...

Kirsch (no liner)





O l/s with liqueur l/g (no liner)





Cult of Cherry l/g (solo)





rich & ripe, cult of cherry, liqueur


----------



## damsel (Aug 21, 2008)




----------



## AlliSwan (Aug 21, 2008)

Kirsch Mattene




Up close




Blotted out to a stain




Glossed up with Hot n Saucy Tendertone


----------



## dominichulinda (Aug 21, 2008)

ok I didn't get any of the lippies since I have "burnin' " and "night violet" ..let's compare...

burin' is a Black cherry(kirsh is black cranberry)..night violet is a deep plum (bing is a black eggplanet).








comparing brash to amberlight 





well..I ended up w/ these two... 






ok the "plum de bois"..I believe is darker one..has more carmel to it then xrock which has more chocolate tone to it ..sounds weird, but true lol.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Aug 21, 2008)

Cult Of Cherry
Rich & Ripe
So Scarlet
*










So Scarlet...*





















*So Scarlet with Cult Of Cherry on top...*









*Rich & Ripe...*


----------



## zeroxstar (Aug 22, 2008)

Cherry Blossom L/G:





Cherry Blossom vs. Sugar Trance (don't remember which is which - but can you even tell the difference? - this is almost an uncanny dupe):






Kirsch Mattene:





Lightly Ripe l/s:


----------



## k0rn_peachy (Aug 22, 2008)

Here are my pictures.I've got them since one month but never took time to do pics. In FRrance, we have to wait til 4 September to have this collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I will post other pictures later ^^


----------



## Marberry (Aug 22, 2008)

Color is better on this photo:


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Aug 22, 2008)

Comparisons (not dupes)


----------



## kimmy (Aug 22, 2008)

swatched on nc25 skin


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 23, 2008)

*BING MATTENE (left) V. CYBER LIPSTICK (right)*





I applied a couple coats of each to get maximum color. JAMPACKED on top of both for reference.

*SILVERSTROKE (middle finger) & ILLEGAL PURPLE (thumb) NAIL LACQUERS*





Both were applied with two coats.

i need a better camera. :\


----------



## ROCK N' JESS (Aug 23, 2008)

First post


----------



## zeroxstar (Aug 23, 2008)

(FYI - my lips are very UNpigmented)
Lightly Ripe l/s + Rich & Ripe l/g:





Rich & Ripe l/g by itself:


----------



## dominichulinda (Aug 24, 2008)

ok what you have to do is first layer the* cranberry* color from the l'oreal hip *"Cheeky duo"* and then layer a tad bit of the* chocolate side*..and you will get the exact color that *"spiced chocolate"* would give you!!


----------



## HeartsANDkisses (Aug 24, 2008)

Tempting Quad


----------



## Marberry (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## clwkerric (Aug 24, 2008)

Lipstick "O"


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Aug 25, 2008)

*NC-44 skin*

*Kirsch*





*Bing*





*"O"*






*Plum du Bois*


----------



## AlliSwan (Aug 25, 2008)

Bing Mattene (plz excuse the shinyness, just went and did a spray tan! Woo no cancer FTW):








With Dior Sorbet Meringue Gloss, no flash and flash:


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Aug 26, 2008)

*NC-44 skin*

*Chockful mattene*


----------



## shygirl (Aug 26, 2008)

Comparison swatches - Spiced Chocolate Quad eyeshadows
No base; NC50

Coppering & Brash - No Flash





Coppering & Brash - Flash





No Flash - Sweet Chestnut vs Cranberry





Spiced Chocolate vs Embark vs Etch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Spiced Choc. Pallete vs Embark vs Etch


----------



## lara (Aug 27, 2008)

*Do not post Eye Of The Day (EOTD) or Face Of The Day (FOTD) posts in this or any other swatch thread.*

Thank you.


----------



## HockeyChick04 (Aug 31, 2008)

Bitter vs. Sharp (tempting quad). Slightly greener in person.









Underworld vs. Kirsch. Underworld is a little bit brighter and browner than Kirsch.


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 31, 2008)

Shadowy Lady + Tempting Quads on NW45 skin:


----------



## kimmy (Sep 2, 2008)

shitty application, but you get the point. kirsch and then bing on NC25/30ish skin.


----------



## rocketqueen (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## TwistedFaith (Sep 3, 2008)

Rapturous on NC43/44 skin:


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Sep 3, 2008)

Shadowy Lady Quad:







Smudged Violet vs. Idol Eyes:






p/b Blooming:






blush comparisons:






l/s So Scarlett:






l/g Cult of Cherry:






l/g Jampacked:






l/g Cult of Cherry & Jampacked:






(all swatches on light N1 skin)


----------



## abbyquack (Sep 3, 2008)

Comparison Swatches...first time posting swatches, sorry they're not really good, but they at least give an idea of how similar or different other colors are to them:

http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/o...k/IMG_2158.jpg
l-r: Smudged Violet, Trax, Illegal Cargo.

http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/o...k/IMG_2162.jpg
l-r: Blooming, Secret Blush, Well-Dressed, Spaced Out.

http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/o...k/IMG_2155.jpg
l-r: Fresh Green Mix MES (light side), Pagan, Overgrown, *Sharp*, Vintage Gold pigment.


----------



## MzErica2881 (Sep 6, 2008)

Rich & Ripe Lipglass w/ swatch


----------



## k0rn_peachy (Sep 12, 2008)

Here are some other pictures, plus comparatives for Cult of cherry,Jampacked and Liqueur lipglasses.



From top to bottom : Cult of cherry( CoC),Boundless(Lipglass 3D),Red romp(Antiquitease) :








Same order, from left to right :








From left to right :Jampacked (Cult of cherry),Bazaarish (Smoke signals),Jellicious,Happening gal(Barbie),Squeeze it (Fafi)








From left to right : Jampacked (Cult of cherry),Jellicious,Bazaarish (Smoke signals),Happening gal(Barbie),Squeeze it (Fafi)​








From left to right : Liqueur(CoC),Luxuriate,Languish,Taupe notch(Nocturnelle),Sinnamon,Corps de ballet(Danse),Corsette(Antiquitease),Spirited:






​ 
Same order, from top to bottom:







Illegal purple,Silverstruck







From left to right: Kirsch,Lightly ripe,Rapturous 







Blooming blush :


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 13, 2008)

Silverstruck n/l





Illegal Purple n/l




Store pictures








l/g: (L to R) CoC, Jampacked, Liqeuer, Cherry Blossom




Tempting eye quad








l/g: (Top to Bottom) CoC, Jampacked, Liqeuer, Cherry Blossom




Tempting eye quad & shu uemura e/s in lime green with shimmer




sharp & shu uemura e/s in lime green with shimmer




Displayer in store: notice that no slots for Mattenes (NA in Asia)


----------



## Rouaa (Sep 15, 2008)

Rapturous






Rapturous with Cult of Cherry lipglass on top.


----------



## Purity (Sep 19, 2008)

So Scarlet and Lightly ripe lipsticks





Rich & ripe and Cult of Cherry lipglasses





L-R: Russian red l/s, So Scarlet l/s, Lightly ripe l/g, Rich & ripe l/g, Cult of Cherry l/g





Lightly ripe l/s (my "my lips but better" colour!)





Rich & ripe l/g





Rich & ripe l/g over Lightly ripe l/s





Cult of Cherry l/g





Russian red l/s





Cult of Cherry l/g over Russian red l/s





So Scarlet l/s





Cult of Cherry l/g over So Scarlet l/s


----------



## mmc5 (Sep 29, 2008)

click pictures to enlarge


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Oct 9, 2008)

Cult of Cherry l/g


----------



## nunu (Oct 10, 2008)

From top:
Real Desire, Jampacked and Squeeze it.











From top: 
Red Romp
Cult of Cherry






Comparisson picture of the spiced chocolate quad and dupes.




CoC Brash, dupe Coppering
CoC Sweet Chestnus, dupe Cranberry
CoC Spiced Chocolate and dupe is Embark.


----------



## neroli_rus (Nov 3, 2008)

Cult of Cherry l/g





Rich & ripe l/g


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Nov 18, 2008)

Spiced Chocolate Quad dupe mineral eyeshadow illusionary Burning Ambition and Heat element


----------



## la_vida (Jan 11, 2009)

l\g Liquer on pigmented lips...


----------

